

Show HN: Gowalli – A customer service agency for every developer - terryjsmith
https://www.gowalli.com/

======
terryjsmith
Hey HN,

Developer here. I would certainly appreciate any and all feedback. As a
consistent over-developer, I am trying a more minimal MVP approach to see if
there is interest in where we're going from developers. We have seen
significant interest from client service people.

When you sign up, there is a link to a 3-question survey which will help me
determine where to go and what to build. Even if you don't sign up, I'd love
to get the feedback and the form is available here:

[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1PREar3pMWkPWK9nOT4UzVmD4vqA...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1PREar3pMWkPWK9nOT4UzVmD4vqAuV2mv6s5uXosy1Pw/viewform)

